# 2 sibling pups



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

a few people have mentioned to me that 2 sibling pups is hard work. why is this and has anyone successfully raised 2 siblings together without problems?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Two words... DOUBLE TROUBLE! lol :laughing8:

Yes it is hard work, but extremely rewarding if you put in the time and effort.
One thing I will tell you though is having siblings is awesome because of the
interaction between them that you get to witness, there is nothing like it.

Have you had dogs before or is your Chi a first?
Are you considering getting her brother?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

We have two year old chi sisters who have been together since birth (Holly and Snow) and they have been wonderful companions for each other. They had help "learning the ropes" around here due to living with our chis who were grown when the girls were born.

Years ago, we raised a brother (Rio) and sister (Fancy) together here from the time they were 8 weeks old. Again, no issues, and the grown chis helped them along. We lost Fancy at age 15, and Rio at age 13.


----------



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an adult rescue chihuahua who is a lovely natured boy but lola is my first chi pup. Yes its her brother im buying theres a pic of him on the picture thread of lola. Hes adorable x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a sister and little brother. BG is 1 1/2 and Sonny is almost 8 months. They are double trouble but so much fun.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jenschi said:


> I have an adult rescue chihuahua who is a lovely natured boy but lola is my first chi pup. Yes its her brother im buying theres a pic of him on the picture thread of lola. Hes adorable x


It is good that you are getting the opposite sex, they'll get along much easier.
So I guess you've decided for sure to get him?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I have half brother and sister who are 8 weeks apart in age. I agree with LS that it's double trouble - twice the potty training, twice the chewing etc - but I would not have done it another way. They just adore each other, they have the same energy level, at least i've got all the potty training over in one go instead of having to do it all over again 12 months down the track as I was planning, they play together and thus don't rely on me 100% of the time for their entertainment, I don't feel bad going to work because I know they're not lonely. 

He is absolutely gorgeous, as is Lola. I say go for it and I can't wait to see pics of these little cuties causing mischeif together!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OzChi said:


> ...I say go for it and I can't wait to see pics of these little cuties causing mischeif together!...



What did I say??? 
..."a soup to your noodles " :foxes251:

This is not a place to ask the "should I get another Chi" question, lol. 
We are all just a big bunch of enablers!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I have 3 new pups, all born just a couple of weeks apart from different breeders. I'm here to tell you, it's just as easy to mix up 3 bowls of special puppy food than it is one, just as depressing picking up the remnants of anything attacked by 3 marauding pups (I refer to the cardboard box jacking up their puppy stairs to my bed that ends up in every nook and cranny of the house as though cardboard bits are some super special prize), 3 accidents are really no more difficult to clean up & "Urine-Off" than one, if you're an astute shopper you can find 3 of everything for less than the price of 1 in a regular store and, because they're tiny, you can feed all 3 for less than the cost of 1 of any other non-toy breed. 

The joy they give me, and each other, far outweighs anything, and I wouldn't do it any other way either. Ugh, perish the thought of having an adult and then being struck by OCD (Obsessive Chi Disorder) and going out and getting another, and then maybe another (it's an unstoppable disease) only to have to go through all that again, far better to suffer for a few weeks/months (potty training) all in one go, I say


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Di, you are hilarious! So glad to have you on board with us, your posts crack me up. :cheer:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Why thank you LS, your posts are always such an inspiration to me, they're always the first I seek out - you truly are an angel among women from what I've read, and I never say such things lightly!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I have litter sisters (they are only 5 months atm) but i do make sure i spend time with them individually and do training etc on their own and make sure they spend time apart from each other so they are becoming their own individuals and not too reliant on each other


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha and Jerry are littermates. Now that they are 3 years old, it makes less of a
difference. But... when they were 8 months to about age 2, we went through some
challenging stages. If you have a sense of humor and a lot of patience, the puppy 
times can be tons of fun


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a mutt rescue (puppy) once - turned out to be the size of a small golden - and two months later got my "chi-poo". Wow what a difference in behaviour when we got the second one. The first one stopped chewing, shoes, furniture, people! lol and they played together a lot!! We have two story home, so they would run up and down the stairs and the hallway! I loved watching them! Aside from potty training, it was great because they entertained each other!!

The two I have now, Susie, a 7 yr golden and Angel, a 1 yr old chi, play, but only outside. They play a little inside, but the golden prefers outside. Probably too much of an age span. But I love them both!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Hotchi and Knuckles are littermate brothers and i have not had a problem at all between the two of them. Littermates have a bond between them that you dont see with with dogs that are just "friends" and call themselves brother/sister. They groom each other every morning, by cleaning each others ears and when ever one settles to go to sleep the other comes over to groom and clean the other, then that one will settle and go to sleep as well, especially when the fireplace is lit. One wont go any where with out the other. If seperated the whine and cry and howl until the other returns. 
Previous litter mates that i've kept have always been like that as well. Thats why i got both of them. Depending on their personalities it CAN be double trouble, but most of the time the are great companions and keep each other company, especially when they decide to steal your dirty laundry and run thru the house showing it to everyone! 

But when one decides to get into mischief, the other is more than willing to jump right in.



.


----------



## miglmonteiro75 (1 mo ago)

Hello I had 2 chi's sisters no problem always friends last week one died . They have been always together. My other living chi is so sad. Is very hard for us and for her . Someone had this experience?


----------

